# Hunting flask and breastplate



## Floxie (15 December 2017)

I may be being daft, but how do you attach a hunting flask to your saddle if you use a hunting breastplate and only have one set of D rings? (I'm pretty sure there's only one pair on my old Wintec). Do I have to choose between safety and sloe gin?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 December 2017)

I could get both straps through the D ring.  If you can't, you could put tape on breast girth strap just in front of the D ring and then thread the flask strap through the taped up gap.


----------



## Floxie (15 December 2017)

Ah, clever! Thank you - I'll try A and then B if that fails!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 December 2017)

Don't leave much gap so the flask stays upright.  I used brown electrical tape and it wasn't a mess at all.


----------



## Floxie (15 December 2017)

So like - around both sides of the breastplate strap, making a loop? I have some brown electrical tape, this is all very positive


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 December 2017)

yes, just in front of the D ring, wrap some tape around the breast girth strap so you join the strap with the tape and leave just a couple of cm gap to put your flask d ring strap through.

It will look like the flask is on the D ring.


----------



## Rowreach (15 December 2017)

Saddles used to have a pair of Ds fixed into the saddle for a breastplate to be attached, and a further D or pair of them on leather tabs, for the purpose of attaching your flask/wire cutters etc.

You can buy extra Ds these days which are on a small loop of nylon cord and attach to your stirrup bar.  They only cost a couple of quid.


----------



## Floxie (15 December 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			yes, just in front of the D ring, wrap some tape around the breast girth strap so you join the strap with the tape and leave just a couple of cm gap to put your flask d ring strap through.

It will look like the flask is on the D ring.
		
Click to expand...

Genius! Thank you 



Rowreach said:



			Saddles used to have a pair of Ds fixed into the saddle for a breastplate to be attached, and a further D or pair of them on leather tabs, for the purpose of attaching your flask/wire cutters etc.

You can buy extra Ds these days which are on a small loop of nylon cord and attach to your stirrup bar.  They only cost a couple of quid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure I used to have a saddle with multiple Ds (I bet mine doesn't even have any at the back for my sandwiches, should I ever find a nice case... grr). I did search before asking and people kept mentioning attaching the flask to the rings on the leather tabs, but of course I am without! That's really interesting you can get add-on ones, I had no idea - I'll see what I can find in that regard, too.

Thanks for your help both!


----------



## Rowreach (15 December 2017)

There's a pair on eBay at the moment but they're Devoucoux and £30!!! :O

There's some on American Western sites for just a few dollars, but I can't (after a quick search) find where I bought mine.  I know they were only about £5 though.


----------



## Floxie (15 December 2017)

Yeah, the Shires ones seem to be about a fiver. I don't think I need £30 D rings on my plastic saddle..!


----------



## Rowreach (15 December 2017)

I'm struggling to work out how they can possibly be that much - and they're second hand!! :O


----------

